# Rush Hour 3 BluRay review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51H4ygI7SKL._AA240_.jpg[/img]
Rush hour 3 on Blu-Ray Review:

Well the next installment of Rush Hour is out on DVD and Blu_Ray and once again Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker are again up to there neck in trouble. As usual the pair make the action unbelievably fun but this movie lacked the storyline that the previous two movies had. At times the story seemed to go off in a different direction and di not seem to have any relevance to the outcome. 
Jackie Chan as usual does all of his own stunts and again shows he still has it. Chris Tucker on the other hand frustrates me to no end as his part is so disjointed from the actual movie its almost annoying. His constant begging for attention from the opposite sex is just overboard and totally unnessisary. This movie has far to much useless "fill" and it could have easily been done better as it only runs just over 90 min. 

Video quality::3.5stars:
The picture quality was very good but not as good as I have seen but this may have been more due to the fact that 80% of it was shot at night in dark locations. I did find the color to be clean and not hot as some HD movies I have seen do. 

Audio quality: :4.5stars:
The Audio on the other hand was fantastic, The DTS MASTER HD 7.1 soundtrack was one of the best I have heard. There were many times in the movie I felt that i was right there (had us jump several times), the dynamics were very good there were nice clean lows that shook the room and the gunshot fights were full and clean.

Over all: :3.5stars:
Well, I dident like the story as much as the previous two movies and don't recommend going out an buying it unless your a Jackie Chan fan or have the other two movies but still worth a rent at the least.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

I, too, enjoyed the other Rush Hour films. tony vdb is, perhaps, being kind in his assessment of Rush Hour 3. I felt like they phoned this one in. Having paid to see this in a theater I must concur with tony's advice to rent before you consider buying a disc. Unlike RH1 and RH2, RH3 has no chance of being viewed again in my home. Too bad. :whistling:


----------

